# ‘I play with guns': Caron Butler’s inside account of the Gilbert Arenas gun incident



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> On the flight home the next night after we lost at Phoenix, Gilbert, teammate Javaris Crittenton, and several other players were in a card game that got real heated. While Gilbert was a dominating presence on the team, Javaris didn’t roll with some of his ways. The players were in seats facing each other with a pull-out table between them. I was in the seat next to them half asleep as we began our descent into DC.
> 
> My eyes popped open when I heard Javaris say, “Put the money back. Put the [expletive] money back.”
> 
> ...


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-account-of-the-gilbert-arenas-gun-incident/


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Gilbert is a fucking bitch...He always wanted any attention he could get...What a fucking idiot..Glad he's not in the nba anymore


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Interesting read...and I like Caron...but typing this up and posting it for the world to read is some bitchness


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

$1,100 is nothing to get shot over. That was less than a single game check for Arenas at that time. Stupidity on display.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

jayk009 said:


> Gilbert is a fucking bitch...He always wanted any attention he could get...What a fucking idiot..Glad he's not in the nba anymore


Isn't Crittenton in prison for murder right now? I think you're calling the wrong guy the idiot


----------

